# Just found a connect for molly, need experienced help



## Sr. Verde (Nov 5, 2009)

So I was chillin at a friends house (not tight friends) and I don't remember how it came up but apparently he has a connect for molly.

He said something like 125 a gram which I thought was way more expensive than it should be... I thought I heard like 60 a gram on here or something, maybe I'm wrong though.

Questions:

How do you take it?

How much do you take?

Whats the trip like? (I've taken shrooms and salvia before)

How long does it last?




And I'm not mistaken in that PURE MDMA is one of the safer substances that you really have to try to hurt yourself with it?




~Sr. Verde


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 5, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> So I was chillin at a friends house (not tight friends) and I don't remember how it came up but apparently he has a connect for molly.
> 
> He said something like 125 a gram which I thought was way more expensive than it should be... I thought I heard like 60 a gram on here or something, maybe I'm wrong though.
> 
> ...


'

$125 a gram is a lot even if your buying by the point [.1]. But if it's good shit and you have a low tolerance all you'll need is .1 so that's 10 doses as $12.50 a dose. Maybe if you can put up the initial cash, and sell your friends .1's at 15 bucks a pop. You'd get $120 back if you sell all but .2. You'd make money if you only wanted to try .1, but that's a lot of work and risk for 10 bucks and a point of molly. 

Anyways, see if he'll give you the same price for a .1 to try it. Then _you_ can find out if YOU think it's worth it. And you know the prices in your area better than I do.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Before dropping the ball and smiling with sure confidence that it is in fact molly. Check your sourcef, know your source (those are the two most important factors before making a purchase). Molly could be anything, its a powder and it doesnt have the reliable identification like some pressed tabs do. Therefore, check the quality before dropping a load of powder in your mouth. Thats first and foremost! Now lets talk the price, ingestion, and experience mumbo-jumbos 

$125- I think most people can agree that this is the standard price for a gram of molly. Yes its a bit high compared to grabbing one press tab at a price of 8 bucks a piece. But again this is molly and much harder to get! If its quality you expect to pay quality price. $60 bucks a gram is dirt cheap and at this cost it mostly is bought in bulk.

Ingestion- Oh their are so many ways to lay the molly on you! Up the nose, intramuscularly, intravenous (not recommend too much to handle and the comedown is horrible), up the butthole (great absorption rate), sublingually (if you can bear the taste and not spew), or parachute it. The most practical and recommended route is orally, by crushing the pill and parachuting it you absorb much more and the onset is quicker. If you dont mind fisting your ass then this route will give you the biggest absorption rate, but make sure to wash your hands afterwards. Nasally is a fast and dirty route... the euphoria is diminished alot and the feeling is mostly amphetamine like and the effects fade much quicker and the absorption rate is horrible, as the nasal cavitiies dont absorb after a while. Parachuting is the best 

Experience- You said you've encountered shrooms, the high is nothing like shrooms.. the euphoria is more stable... the giggles you get on psilocin is not really present on mdma. Its a inner happiness, like an overwhelming slap in the tummy.. like rushes of warm water over your whole body- in total your body is a penis or clit (depending on sex) and its an orgasm for a total of 4hrs with residual effects tampering off in 6hrs!

Happy Trippings


----------



## BoB772420 (Nov 5, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Before dropping the ball and smiling with sure confidence that it is in fact molly. Check your sourcef, know your source (those are the two most important factors before making a purchase). Molly could be anything, its a powder and it doesnt have the reliable identification like some pressed tabs do. Therefore, check the quality before dropping a load of powder in your mouth. Thats first and foremost! Now lets talk the price, ingestion, and experience mumbo-jumbos
> 
> he is right there has been alot of fake "molly" going around here


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> ndangerspecimen101 said:
> 
> 
> > Before dropping the ball and smiling with sure confidence that it is in fact molly. Check your sourcef, know your source (those are the two most important factors before making a purchase). Molly could be anything, its a powder and it doesnt have the reliable identification like some pressed tabs do. Therefore, check the quality before dropping a load of powder in your mouth. Thats first and foremost! Now lets talk the price, ingestion, and experience mumbo-jumbos
> ...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 5, 2009)

Then it's still poison.

$100 tops for a G of molly.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Then it's still poison.
> 
> $100 tops for a G of molly.


 
$100 is your tops! But it is sold for higher... location and the type of dealer your working with!


----------



## casper23 (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah man, $100 is the limit.... me and some friends got 3g of some bomb molly for only like 180$

molly is uber great... hit us in like 20min and we were going for the rest of the night and on into the afternoon the next day.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 6, 2009)

casper23 said:


> yeah man, $100 is the limit.... me and some friends got 3g of some bomb molly for only like 180$
> 
> molly is uber great... hit us in like 20min and we were going for the rest of the night and on into the afternoon the next day.


Again its all depends on the dealer, if he is pushing small... the priced is pushed up... go deeper in the circle and you find yourself in a good, good place


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 6, 2009)

yet again powder is a good masking effect for the authorities... it can carry other values, oh rc chemicals are powders and they exceed highly in transportation.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it's a friend whos into mushies, acid and herb thats telling me he knows a chick that flips molly... He's never tried it though... So I trust my source in his knowledge and legitimacy of what he talks about - he knows the game

I'll have to get .1 and see what happens

And no I don't have any intention of flipping the stuff


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

Where have I heard this story before.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 7, 2009)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well it's a friend whos into mushies, acid and herb thats telling me he knows a chick that flips molly... He's never tried it though... So I trust my source in his knowledge and legitimacy of what he talks about - he knows the game
> 
> I'll have to get .1 and see what happens
> 
> And no I don't have any intention of flipping the stuff


Damn dude godo lukkk.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 7, 2009)

On something tonight Spiderman?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree Peter Parkers comments have been more than erroneous lately


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

He said he drank a little. Sounds like he's a lightweight.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> He said he drank a little. Sounds like he's a lightweight.


It may of been GHB though 

.1 of molly is a good place to start for any rook! It'll definitely give you the shivers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

100000 micrograms,


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 100000 micrograms,


damn I love how you always explain situations with measurements


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

So you've noticed my love for precise mathematical measurements. Anything under 10mg and I always measure with a microgram scale I got from a chemist buddy.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> So you've noticed my love for precise mathematical measurements. Anything under 10mg and I always measure with a microgram scale I got from a chemist buddy.


By any chance do you have access to other kinds of laboratory equipment?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

By access how do you mean. Things you can not get unless you're licensed?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> By access how do you mean. Things you can not get unless you're licensed?


Exactly! grin, grin!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I can obtain certain blacklisted items if I persuade them well. It's not like I can go into the company building and walk up and say " Hey man I need some Cyanide and some Arsenic!" LMAO


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I can obtain certain blacklisted items if I persuade them well. It's not like I can go into the company building and walk up and say " Hey man I need some Cyanide and some Arsenic!" LMAO


 face chuckling like a lawnmower!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I do have Cyanide and Arsenic though. Pretty much only for the novel value of them. If I really wanted a poison I'd just extract Ricin from Castor beans. 500 ug kills most people.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I do have Cyanide and Arsenic though. Pretty much only for the novel value of them. If I really wanted a poison I'd just extract Ricin from Castor beans. 500 ug kills most people.


I remember hearing a notorious court case about this one nurse using ricin to kill his wife. Its almost undectable!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

It's not even a poison in the common sense. It's a protein. Of course because of its effects it's toxin.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> It's not even a poison in the common sense. It's a protein. Of course because of its effects it's toxin.


aBSTract a protein, and add a herondous protein then it could be very well toxic! But you do agree on the undectable part!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Very hard to detect.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Very hard to detect.


It almost evaporates into thin air, like it bypasses all orifices!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

150 ug of LSD is completely out of your system in 6 hours. But LSD is a very fragile chemical.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 150 ug of LSD is completely out of your system in 6 hours. But LSD is a very fragile chemical.


Ah the solubility of lager and lsd, two bright concoctions by man


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


>


Dude those LSD strips are looking like misinformed shapes from the classic tetris game


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Haha, I can now see it. You studied them long and hard evidently.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Haha, I can now see it. You studied them long and hard evidently.


No just a sneak peak and I was like heyyyy LOOK


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

LMAO! Same here. But you said Tetris and it just clicked.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LMAO! Same here. But you said Tetris and it just clicked.


Yeah I have that kind of effect on people and pussy


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Really, well I haven't really noticed.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Really, well I haven't really noticed.


well your not my pussy so you wouldn't have noticed


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Neither would your pussy notice.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Neither would your pussy notice.


Oh the pussy I am popping is noticing... i'll throw a pic at you when I have time!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't want to see your pussy enjoying your popping.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I don't want to see your pussy enjoying your popping.


Not the pussy popping in motion per say... 

But just the pussy on the platter, nothing of my doing in the pic


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

That's obscene [maybe]!!!

Here's my pussy!  Not on a platter but....







No. It isn't really mine...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats one dark pussy 

I got a garfield at my house, one fat luscious felion


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

A lush indeed...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> A lush indeed...


What do you consider lush though? A slender cat or a cat that has love handles


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Well my pussy's FAAAAT!  How bout yours


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well my pussy's FAAAAT!  How bout ours


Ours? now were combining a collective partnership


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

I didn't say 'ours' I said 'yours'


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I didn't say 'ours' I said 'yours'


Don't try to pull the wool over my eyes BREVITY, you're not that slick


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Don't try to pull the wool over my eyes BREVITY, you're not that slick




No wool to be found. 

My post clearly says 'YOURS'.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 7, 2010)

You two just made me lmao ... 8 months later.


----------



## molly man (Aug 10, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Before dropping the ball and smiling with sure confidence that it is in fact molly. Check your sourcef, know your source (those are the two most important factors before making a purchase). Molly could be anything, its a powder and it doesnt have the reliable identification like some pressed tabs do. Therefore, check the quality before dropping a load of powder in your mouth. Thats first and foremost! Now lets talk the price, ingestion, and experience mumbo-jumbos
> 
> $125- I think most people can agree that this is the standard price for a gram of molly. Yes its a bit high compared to grabbing one press tab at a price of 8 bucks a piece. But again this is molly and much harder to get! If its quality you expect to pay quality price. $60 bucks a gram is dirt cheap and at this cost it mostly is bought in bulk.
> 
> ...


Paying this much is absolutely absurd. SWIM gets his G's for $19.64, Ounces for $550, they come direct in the Mail in silver packaging from China. .2 caps for 15 a pop, profit of about $1k


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Aug 10, 2012)

MOLLY IS THE BEST DRUG IN THE FUCKING WORLD, you could literattly be informed that you're parents just died and still somehow have a "postive" view lol its pure MDMA at the finest.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It may of been GHB though
> 
> .1 of molly is a good place to start for any rook! It'll definitely give you the shivers


Even .06 is enough for most people to roll the first time.

So glad I have my stash of A grade molly ready and wont have to "score" again for the next few years.


----------



## nico piff (Aug 11, 2012)

molly man said:


> Paying this much is absolutely absurd. SWIM gets his G's for $19.64, Ounces for $550, they come direct in the Mail in silver packaging from China. .2 caps for 15 a pop, profit of about $1k


so u get RC's... not real mdma


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 12, 2012)

Brevity said:


>


Wud u post these pics again bro i wanna see!!
Lol


----------



## Derple (Aug 12, 2012)

Get yourself a tester kit just to be sure what you're getting is MDMA.


----------



## tourchild (Jan 28, 2013)

ahh molly, I use to eat this shit like candy prices vary depending on where you are and who you know and the quality(they make tester kits the $$$ ones can determine purity), like all drugs, molly seems to be more prevalent out west so it is cheaper there, of course most all drugs are cheaper in california 10-20 a capsule 70 - 120 a gram 1100-1800 an oz 9k-18k for an lb (i would highly reccomend steering clear of this kinda weight) youl go to jail for a long time. Mollys prices drop signifigantly depending on how much you get and how close you are to the chemist. Molly varies in quality more than any drug because its so easy to cut. The good stuff tends to look like broken up glass(similar to meth) like shards, and the worse it tastes the better it is. Molly trips last about 3 hours and leave you wanting more again that depends on the person and how much you have eaten. Its hard to describe the feeling but you will feel a weird connection with people you barely know, I use to fall in love evry time I took this drug (or so I thought) I would be in some random city at a concert leave all my friends with people Id just met only to realise at 6am that I had no clue where I was or who I was with You will feel euphoric and good, some people cut it with sasaphras, molly comes from the sasapharas oil (trees in asia) ( the brown specks you see in pressed pills is sas NOT Heroin, many are confused by this but drug dealers are out to make a profit and cutting mdma with smack doesnt really make sense) but this shit is different sass makes me tired molly does not(ive stayed up manny a nights on molly) Like any drug your tolerance builds up, but at first one capsule of good molly should be enough to get you off just depends how fucked up you are trying to get. If its pure (which it almost never is) be careful you can get really high off 3/10 of a gram. Ive had molly where 3/10 of gram got me fucked up as hell and done molly where ive ingested(in some way) close to 2 grams MYSELF You eat it or snort it, comes on slower if you eat it. Molly is relatively safe if you dont eat a lot and stay hydrated(dont over hydrate people often make this mistake and this can be dangerous as well). But it destroys your brain and cause more depression then any other drug and I mean any other drug, some people develop addictions but the addiction potential is less than coke and heroin and alcohol bc you will become depressed so fast. I mean seriously depressed. I ate alot of this in college while on tour, I had the world at my fingertips girls, made 1000s of dollars selling weed, tons of friends but still became very depressed from over use. Molly is fun if you keep to about 3 times a year(for a special concert) Try to buy it from a friend if you go out of your way to find it it usually wont be as good. I stopped doing it about a decade ago but my prices should be pretty accurate cause I still know some folks.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ur almost right tourchild..but prices...should never pay more than 1k for an oz or 60 a gm...its easy to make if u got the skillz..take it from me,I've the shards by the pound,doing bumps by the nitrous tank at 5am,fat blunts and asses all around town trying to get down.


----------

